
Google: Android fragmentation 'is a boogeyman, a red herring' -- Engadget - taylorwc
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/01/google-fragmentation-is-a-boogeyman-a-red-herring/
======
protomyth
Well, if some of the carriers / manufactures don't start regularly upgrading
the OS in the phone, developers are going to have to make some tough choices.

On the same note, it will interesting to see what iPhone developers do about
OS 4 not running on 1st gen devices (ignore or stay compatible).

